# My Platies Fry (my babies) and my tank!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Cute video of the platies chasing each other.


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww! I love baby platies. Baby livebearers are sooo cute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

cute fry! nice colors as well...how old are they?


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure how old they are, I would like to know though!


----------

